# SWAT 2022



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 29, 2022)

Well I guess I'll be there. Just hit the registration. Guess I'll see a bunch of you in August

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony (Apr 29, 2022)

I'll be there!


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 29, 2022)

Tony said:


> I'll be there!


Oh great. LMAO

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Apr 29, 2022)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Oh great. LMAO


I think I'll go. So, what you say, Man?. ........... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 29, 2022)

Absolutely. If I can haul a load from Virginia, you can make it from there. Hope see you again.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Apr 29, 2022)

Y’all talking a boo out Waco

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Apr 29, 2022)

About! dang spell sheik

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tony (Apr 29, 2022)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Y’all talking a boo out Waco





Bigdrowdy1 said:


> About! dang spell sheik


Yup. You coming this year?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Apr 29, 2022)

Well I sure hope too. Hopefully be there for the whole weekend. It ain’t like I got a job these days anyway.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 29, 2022)

I’m planning to be there, 2nd year! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 4, 2022)

Well bad news. With our wonderful fuel prices, I just can't do it this time around. If anyone is going to AAW in Chattanooga, let me know if you are needing. If I have it, I will be there Friday evening for a while and can throw it in the truck. So, there may be a few for sale threads from me coming up. If fuel prices are halfway back to normal next year, I'll be there.

Reactions: Sincere 5


----------

